# Replace Cylinder Head Temp Sensor on 1987 Maxima



## edge10 (May 25, 2008)

I have an 87 Max where the cylinder head temp sensor has gone bad. Has anyone replaced this without removing the timing belt as stated in the service manual? It looks like there might be enough room to change it out if the idle pulley bracket, stud and timing belt cover are removed.


----------

